# Solved: Blue Screen



## nibras23 (Nov 17, 2012)

I bought this laptop about 6 months back. Apart from a few malware issues, it has performed perfectly fine so far. But today for the first time ever, the screen suddenly turned blue, and it displayed an error message. The message contained a lot of things, and it read something like:

_Driver IRQL Not Less or Equal

Stop: 0x000000D1

netio.sys - address FFFF88001E106FD base at FFFFF88001E00000, DateStamp 5034f6a0

Collecting Data for Crash Dump_

There was a lot of other things before, after and in between, which I couldn't record.
I'm running an *HP Laptop, Windows 7 (64-bit)*.
What might have caused this? Is this something serious? If so, What should I do about it? If not, how can I prevent this from happening in the future?

I'd really appreciate any help. Thanks again guys.
P.S - I say "again" because I cannot count the number of times this community has helped me. Love you guys.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

That crash names netio.sys which relates to your internet connection. As you have had Malware issues the driver may be corrupt. We will start by running the Driver Verifier to determine if there is a driver issue. Please also follow the instructions to post your crash dumps so they can be analyzed.

Before following the instructions make sure you have all your important data backed up to an external hard drive, CD/DVD's or flash drive just in case something goes wrong. Also create a System Restore Point

For Windows 7 only. Please create a Recovery disc: Go to Control Panel and select Backup and Restore. In the left hand pane select Create a System Recovery disc and follow the prompts.

Stop *Automatic Restart* so you can read any error messages. 
Click *Start*, select *Control Panel* select *System* in the left pane select *Advanced System Settings* in the box select the* Advanced* tab then under *Startup and Recovery* select *Settings*. In the box under *System Failure* uncheck *Automatically Restart*, close all the windows.


Click on *Start* and type *verifier* into the search box then hit Enter. Driver Verifier Manager will open.
Select the first choice *Create Standard Settings* and click on the *Next* button.
Now select *Automatically select all drivers installed on this computer* and click on the *Finish* button.
A box will appear asking you to restart the PC for the changes to take effect. Click on *OK* and reboot the PC.

If the PC reboots normally then there is no problem with any of the drivers. If you get a blue screen straight away it will name the faulty driver. If you are absolutely certain that the named driver is OK then make a note of it.

You will then have to go back into the *Verifier* (using Safe Mode if required) and instead of selecting *all drivers* select *Select drivers from a list*. Click on *Next* and the list of drivers will appear. Select them all apart from the one you know to be OK. Click on *Finish* and reboot.

Once you have identified the faulty driver or confirmed that there are none go back to the first page of the Driver Verifier Manager and select *Delete Existing Settings* and click on *Finish*

If you get stuck and cannot boot into either Safe or Normal mode then boot into the *Recovery Environment* from the install/recovery disc and open the *Command Prompt*, type in* Verifier /reset* (you must include the space before the /) and hit Enter, then reboot and the Verifier should be disabled. You can also use System Restore from the Recovery Environment to go back to the Restore Point you created before running the Verifier.

===============================================================

First locate your minidump files, open *Windows Explorer* and click on the *C:* drive in the left pane, in the right pane look down the list of folders and double click on *Windows* to view its contents._ *NOTE:* If your operating system is installed under a different drive letter then look there._ Scroll down the contents of the *Windows* folder and look for a folder called *minidump* and double click on it. You should now see the *minidump* files which will have a *.dmp* extension.

Zip up at least 6 of the most recent files into *one* zip folder (if there are less then just zip up what you have).

*NOTE:* To zip up the files in Windows (all versions). Right click the file, click on* Send To*, and then click
*Compressed (zipped) Folder*. That will create a zip folder containing a copy of the file, you should see it appear.

If there is more than one *.dmp* file click on the first one, hold down the shift key and then click on the last one. That should highlight all the files. Then right click in the highlighted area, click on *Send To*, and then click *Compressed (zipped) Folder*.




Below the *Message Box* click on *Go Advanced*. Then scroll down until you see a button, *Manage Attachments*. Click on that and a new window opens.
Click on the *Browse* button, find the zip folder you made earlier and click on it so it becomes highlighted and click on *Open.*
Now click on the *Upload* button. Wait for the Upload to complete, it will appear just below the *Browse* box.
When done, click on the *Close this window* button at the top of the page.
Enter your message-text in the message box, then click on *Submit Message/Reply.*


----------



## nibras23 (Nov 17, 2012)

Before I go into all that, I figured I might mention something, as it seems relevant now that you've mentioned it's probably something to do with my internet.
I can't use my Internet Explorer. Whenever I open Internet Explorer, the address bar shows that my homepage is loaded, but the screen remains completely white. Even if I type in another address and press Enter, the screen remains white. I just realized this today, but I didn't complain since I don't use IE anyway.
Could the Blue Screen and this IE problem be connected?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Sounds like your system may still have some Malware, if the internet connection had a problem due to the file Netio.sys it would affect all browsers, not just IE.

Put a hold on the above instructions and run these scans and post the logs:

Please go Here and follow the instructions to run DDS, then *Copy and Paste* both the logs into your next reply. You need not run HJT or GMER.

*SCAN 1*
Click on this link to download : ADWCleaner and save it to your desktop.

*NOTE:* If using Internet Explorer and you get an alert that stops the program downloading click on *Tools > Smartscreen Filter > Turn off Smartscreen Filter* then click on *OK* in the box that opens. Then click on the link again.

Close your browser and click on this icon on your desktop:









You will then see the screen below, click on the *Delete* button (as indicated), accept any prompts that appear and allow it to reboot the PC. When the PC has rebooted you will be presented with the report, copy & paste it into your next post. If the log does not appear you should find it on your C: drive using Windows Explorer as ADWCleaner[S1].










*SCAN 2*
Download RogueKiller (by tigzy) and save direct to your Desktop.
On the web page select the 32bit or 64bit button to match the bit rate of your version of Windows.


Quit all running programs. 
Start RogueKiller.exe by double clicking on the icon. 
Wait until Prescan has finished. 
Ensure all boxes are ticked under "Report" tab. 
Click on Scan. 
Click on Report when complete. Copy/paste the contents of the report and paste into your next reply.
NOTE: *DO NOT attempt to remove anything that the scan detects.*


----------



## nibras23 (Nov 17, 2012)

*DDS Log 1:*

DDS (Ver_2012-11-20.01) - NTFS_AMD64 
Internet Explorer: 10.0.9200.16521 BrowserJavaVersion: 10.15.2
Run by Nibras at 23:53:24 on 2013-04-09
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 6.1.7601.1.1252.2.1033.18.6042.4179 [GMT 6:00]
.
AV: Kaspersky Internet Security *Disabled/Updated* {AE1D740B-8F0F-D137-211D-873D44B3F4AE}
SP: Kaspersky Internet Security *Disabled/Updated* {157C95EF-A935-DEB9-1BAD-BC4F3F34BE13}
SP: Windows Defender *Enabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
FW: Kaspersky Internet Security *Disabled* {9626F52E-C560-D06F-0A42-2E08BA60B3D5}
.
============== Running Processes ===============
.
C:\Windows\system32\lsm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k RPCSS
C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\STacSV64.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Hpservice.exe
C:\Windows\system32\atieclxx.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\Windows\system32\WLANExt.exe
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\SeaPort.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\devmonsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k bthsvcs
C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Client Services\HPClientServices.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch\HPWMISVC.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\iCLS Client\HeciServer.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.135\GoogleCrashHandler.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.135\GoogleCrashHandler64.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL\jhi_service.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\RegSrvc.exe
C:\ProgramData\Skype\Toolbars\Skype C2C Service\c2c_service.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k secsvcs
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\ZeroConfigService.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\obexsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\BleServicesCtrl.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\sttray64.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Users\Nibras\AppData\Local\Microsoft\SkyDrive\SkyDrive.exe
C:\Windows\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver\Application\iusb3mon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\mediasrv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\YouCam\YCMMirage.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP On Screen Display\HPOSD.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP CoolSense\CoolSense.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch\HPMSGSVC.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqWmiEx.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\BTPlayerCtrl.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYNAPTICS\SYNTP\SYNTPHELPER.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServicePeerNet
C:\Windows\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\BluetoothHS\BTHSAmpPalService.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\BluetoothHS\BTHSSecurityMgr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
C:\Windows\System32\cscript.exe
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com
BHO: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO: IEVkbdBHO Class: {59273AB4-E7D3-40F9-A1A8-6FA9CCA1862C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\ievkbd.dll
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper: {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll
BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper: {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
BHO: Skype Browser Helper: {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
BHO: {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - <orphaned>
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll
BHO: FilterBHO Class: {E33CF602-D945-461A-83F0-819F76A199F8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll
uRun: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
uRun: [SkyDrive] "C:\Users\Nibras\AppData\Local\Microsoft\SkyDrive\SkyDrive.exe" /background
mRun: [USB3MON] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver\Application\iusb3mon.exe"
mRun: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
mRun: [HPOSD] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP On Screen Display\HPOSD.exe
mRun: [HP CoolSense] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP CoolSense\CoolSense.exe -byrunkey
mRun: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
mRun: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
mRun: [HP Quick Launch] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch\HPMSGSVC.exe
mRun: [AVP] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe"
mRun: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
uPolicies-Explorer: NoDrives = dword:0
mPolicies-Explorer: NoDrives = dword:0
mPolicies-Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = dword:28
mPolicies-System: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = dword:5
mPolicies-System: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = dword:3
mPolicies-System: EnableUIADesktopToggle = dword:0
IE: Add to Anti-Banner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\ie_banner_deny.htm
IE: Add to Evernote 4.0 - C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\EvernoteIE.dll/204
IE: {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - {5F7B1267-94A9-47F5-98DB-E99415F33AEC} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
IE: {25510184-5A38-4A99-B273-DCA8EEF6CD08} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Support Framework\Resources\HPNetworkCheck\NCLauncherFromIE.exe
IE: {4248FE82-7FCB-46AC-B270-339F08212110} - {4248FE82-7FCB-46AC-B270-339F08212110} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll
IE: {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
IE: {A95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\EvernoteIE.dll/204
IE: {CCF151D8-D089-449F-A5A4-D9909053F20F} - {CCF151D8-D089-449F-A5A4-D9909053F20F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll
TCP: NameServer = 192.168.2.1
TCP: Interfaces\{6F98C360-9975-415B-9503-663571046DEA} : DHCPNameServer = 44.0.0.253 44.0.0.3 44.0.0.4 8.8.8.8
TCP: Interfaces\{A15621F1-C98F-4251-BE84-A3A97D363BAC} : DHCPNameServer = 192.168.3.1
TCP: Interfaces\{F9336FCA-2192-41C6-BDEE-BEC09796D581} : DHCPNameServer = 192.168.2.1
TCP: Interfaces\{F9336FCA-2192-41C6-BDEE-BEC09796D581}\44F62757B6E45647F575963507F647475627 : DHCPNameServer = 212.58.5.2 212.58.6.2
TCP: Interfaces\{F9336FCA-2192-41C6-BDEE-BEC09796D581}\642756560275966696 : DHCPNameServer = 64.71.255.198
Handler: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
Handler: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Skype\Skype4COM.dll
Handler: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
AppInit_DLLs= C:\PROGRA~2\KASPER~1\KASPER~1\mzvkbd3.dll C:\PROGRA~2\KASPER~1\KASPER~1\sbhook.dll
SSODL: WebCheck - <orphaned>
mASetup: {8A69D345-D564-463c-AFF1-A69D9E530F96} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\26.0.1410.43\Installer\chrmstp.exe" --configure-user-settings --verbose-logging --system-level --multi-install --chrome
x64-BHO: IEVkbdBHO Class: {59273AB4-E7D3-40F9-A1A8-6FA9CCA1862C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\x64\ievkbd.dll
x64-BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper: {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
x64-BHO: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer: {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer x64\skypeieplugin.dll
x64-BHO: FilterBHO Class: {E33CF602-D945-461A-83F0-819F76A199F8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\x64\klwtbbho.dll
x64-Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files (x86)\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
x64-Run: [SetDefault] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP LaunchBox\SetDefault.exe
x64-Run: [BLEServicesCtrl] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\BleServicesCtrl.exe
x64-Run: [BTMTrayAgent] rundll32.exe "C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\btmshell.dll",TrayApp
x64-Run: [SysTrayApp] C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\sttray64.exe
x64-Run: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\System32\igfxtray.exe
x64-Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
x64-Run: [Persistence] C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
x64-IE: {4248FE82-7FCB-46AC-B270-339F08212110} - {4248FE82-7FCB-46AC-B270-339F08212110} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\x64\klwtbbho.dll
x64-IE: {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer x64\skypeieplugin.dll
x64-IE: {CCF151D8-D089-449F-A5A4-D9909053F20F} - {CCF151D8-D089-449F-A5A4-D9909053F20F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\x64\klwtbbho.dll
x64-Handler: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer x64\skypeieplugin.dll
x64-Handler: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - <orphaned>
x64-Handler: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - <orphaned>
x64-Notify: igfxcui - igfxdev.dll
x64-Notify: klogon - C:\Windows\System32\klogon.dll
x64-SSODL: WebCheck - <orphaned>
.
================= FIREFOX ===================
.
FF - ProfilePath - C:\Users\Nibras\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\5tzlnnqz.default\
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.135\npGoogleUpdate3.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\IPT\npIntelWebAPIIPT.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\IPT\npIntelWebAPIUpdater.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll
FF - plugin: c:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.20125.0\npctrlui.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\WildTangent Games\App\BrowserIntegration\Registered\3\NP_wtapp.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll
FF - plugin: C:\ProgramData\HappyCloud\Application\npHappyCloudPlugin.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Users\Nibras\AppData\LocalLow\Unity\WebPlayer\loader\npUnity3D32.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Users\Nibras\AppData\Roaming\Electronic Arts\Game Face\npGameFacePlugin.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Adobe\Director\np32dsw.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Adobe\Director\np32dsw_1168638.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_6_602_180.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\npDeployJava1.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\npmproxy.dll
FF - ExtSQL: 2013-02-21 12:13; [email protected]; C:\Users\Nibras\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\5tzlnnqz.default\extensions\[email protected]
FF - ExtSQL: 2013-02-21 13:16; [email protected]; C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\[email protected]
FF - ExtSQL: 2013-02-21 13:21; [email protected]; C:\Users\Nibras\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\5tzlnnqz.default\extensions\[email protected]
FF - ExtSQL: 2013-02-22 00:39; [email protected]; C:\Users\Nibras\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\5tzlnnqz.default\extensions\[email protected]
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R0 amdkmpfd;AMD PCI Root Bus Lower Filter;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\amdkmpfd.sys [2012-2-1 31872]
R0 iaStorA;iaStorA;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\iaStorA.sys [2012-10-25 645952]
R0 iaStorF;iaStorF;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\iaStorF.sys [2012-10-25 27456]
R0 iusb3hcs;Intel(R) USB 3.0 Host Controller Switch Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\iusb3hcs.sys [2012-10-25 16152]
R0 KLBG;Kaspersky Lab Boot Guard Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\klbg.sys [2009-10-14 40464]
R1 KLIM6;Kaspersky Anti-Virus NDIS 6 Filter;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\klim6.sys [2009-9-14 27152]
R2 AMD External Events Utility;AMD External Events Utility;C:\Windows\System32\atiesrxx.exe [2012-1-18 235520]
R2 AVP;Kaspersky Internet Security;C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe [2009-10-20 340456]
R2 BBUpdate;BBUpdate;C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\SeaPort.EXE [2011-7-14 249648]
R2 Bluetooth Device Monitor;Bluetooth Device Monitor;C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\devmonsrv.exe [2012-3-27 1014096]
R2 Bluetooth OBEX Service;Bluetooth OBEX Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\obexsrv.exe [2012-3-27 1104208]
R2 HPClientSvc;HP Client Services;C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Client Services\HPClientServices.exe [2010-10-11 346168]
R2 hpsrv;HP Service;C:\Windows\System32\hpservice.exe [2011-5-14 30520]
R2 HPWMISVC;HPWMISVC;C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch\HPWMISVC.exe [2012-3-5 35200]
R2 Intel(R) Capability Licensing Service Interface;Intel(R) Capability Licensing Service Interface;C:\Program Files\Intel\iCLS Client\HeciServer.exe [2012-4-20 635104]
R2 jhi_service;Intel(R) Dynamic Application Loader Host Interface Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL\Jhi_service.exe [2012-6-1 165760]
R3 AMPPAL;Intel® Centrino® Wireless Bluetooth® + High Speed Virtual Adapter;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\AmpPal.sys [2012-3-15 198144]
R3 Bluetooth Media Service;Bluetooth Media Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\mediasrv.exe [2012-3-27 1304912]
R3 btmaux;Intel Bluetooth Auxiliary Service;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\btmaux.sys [2012-2-13 95232]
R3 btmhsf;btmhsf;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\btmhsf.sys [2012-2-13 747008]
R3 clwvd;CyberLink WebCam Virtual Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\clwvd.sys [2010-7-28 31088]
R3 hswpan;WPAN Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hswpan.sys [2011-12-8 108288]
R3 ibtfltcoex;ibtfltcoex;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\iBtFltCoex.sys [2012-3-21 60928]
R3 IntcDAud;Intel(R) Display Audio;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\IntcDAud.sys [2011-12-6 331264]
R3 intelkmd;intelkmd;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\igdpmd64.sys [2012-1-6 14652768]
R3 iusb3hub;Intel(R) USB 3.0 Hub Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\iusb3hub.sys [2012-10-25 355096]
R3 iusb3xhc;Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\iusb3xhc.sys [2012-10-25 786200]
R3 iwdbus;IWD Bus Enumerator;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\iwdbus.sys [2011-12-21 25496]
R3 klmouflt;Kaspersky Lab KLMOUFLT;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\klmouflt.sys [2009-10-2 21008]
R3 RTL8167;Realtek 8167 NT Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Rt64win7.sys [2012-6-1 565352]
R3 SmbDrv;SmbDrv;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Smb_driver.sys [2012-10-25 21264]
S2 AMPPALR3;Intel® Centrino® Wireless Bluetooth® + High Speed Service;C:\Program Files\Intel\BluetoothHS\BTHSAmpPalService.exe [2012-3-15 659976]
S2 BTHSSecurityMgr;Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless Bluetooth(R) + High Speed Security Service;C:\Program Files\Intel\BluetoothHS\BTHSSecurityMgr.exe [2012-4-23 135952]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 130384]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 138576]
S2 IAStorDataMgrSvc;Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology;C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe [2012-6-1 7168]
S2 Intel(R) ME Service;Intel(R) ME Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\FWService\IntelMeFWService.exe [2012-10-25 128896]
S3 AMPPALP;Intel® Centrino® Wireless Bluetooth® + High Speed Protocol;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\AmpPal.sys [2012-3-15 198144]
S3 BBSvc;Bing Bar Update Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BBSvc.EXE [2011-9-15 195320]
S3 fssfltr;fssfltr;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\fssfltr.sys [2012-10-17 57856]
S3 fsssvc;Windows Live Family Safety Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Family Safety\fsssvc.exe [2012-9-12 1512448]
S3 GamesAppService;GamesAppService;C:\Program Files (x86)\WildTangent Games\App\GamesAppService.exe [2010-10-12 206072]
S3 intaud_WaveExtensible;Intel WiDi Audio Device;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\intelaud.sys [2011-12-21 34200]
S3 MotioninJoyXFilter;MotioninJoy Virtual Xinput device Filter Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\MijXfilt.sys [2012-12-10 117520]
S3 RSP2STOR;Realtek PCIE CardReader Driver - P2;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RtsP2Stor.sys [2012-6-1 258664]
S3 SrvHsfHDA;SrvHsfHDA;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\VSTAZL6.SYS [2009-7-14 292864]
S3 SrvHsfV92;SrvHsfV92;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\VSTDPV6.SYS [2009-7-14 1485312]
S3 SrvHsfWinac;SrvHsfWinac;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\VSTCNXT6.SYS [2009-7-14 740864]
S3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\TsUsbFlt.sys [2010-11-21 59392]
S3 TsUsbGD;Remote Desktop Generic USB Device;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys [2010-11-21 31232]
S3 USBAAPL64;Apple Mobile USB Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbaapl64.sys [2012-7-10 52736]
.
=============== File Associations ===============
.
FileExt: .js: JSFile="C:\Users\Nibras\Adobe Dreamweaver CS3\Dreamweaver.exe","%1"
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2013-04-09 07:15:23 9311288 ----a-w- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{62B8629E-26BA-4004-A249-D134FBD36240}\mpengine.dll
2013-03-16 16:15:58 19968 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usb8023.sys
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2013-03-13 14:06:31 73432 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2013-03-13 14:06:31 693976 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2013-03-11 19:10:56 282744 ------w- C:\Windows\System32\MpSigStub.exe
2013-02-21 07:43:22 95648 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\WindowsAccessBridge-32.dll
2013-02-21 07:43:22 861088 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\npDeployJava1.dll
2013-02-21 07:43:22 782240 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\deployJava1.dll
2013-02-12 05:45:24 135168 ----a-w- C:\Windows\apppatch\AppPatch64\AcXtrnal.dll
2013-02-12 05:45:22 350208 ----a-w- C:\Windows\apppatch\AppPatch64\AcLayers.dll
2013-02-12 05:45:22 308736 ----a-w- C:\Windows\apppatch\AppPatch64\AcGenral.dll
2013-02-12 05:45:22 111104 ----a-w- C:\Windows\apppatch\AppPatch64\acspecfc.dll
2013-02-12 04:48:31 474112 ----a-w- C:\Windows\apppatch\AcSpecfc.dll
2013-02-12 04:48:26 2176512 ----a-w- C:\Windows\apppatch\AcGenral.dll
2013-01-17 21:44:36 564824 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sptd.sys
2013-01-13 21:17:03 9728 ---ha-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l1-1-0.dll
2013-01-13 21:17:02 2560 ---ha-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-downlevel-normaliz-l1-1-0.dll
2013-01-13 21:16:42 10752 ---ha-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l1-1-0.dll
2013-01-13 21:12:46 3584 ---ha-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l2-1-0.dll
2013-01-13 21:11:21 4096 ---ha-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-downlevel-user32-l1-1-0.dll
2013-01-13 21:11:08 5632 ---ha-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-downlevel-ole32-l1-1-0.dll
2013-01-13 21:11:07 5632 ---ha-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l2-1-0.dll
2013-01-13 21:11:07 3072 ---ha-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-downlevel-version-l1-1-0.dll
2013-01-13 21:11:07 3072 ---ha-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-downlevel-shell32-l1-1-0.dll
2013-01-13 20:35:31 9728 ---ha-w- C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l1-1-0.dll
2013-01-13 20:35:31 2560 ---ha-w- C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-normaliz-l1-1-0.dll
2013-01-13 20:35:18 10752 ---ha-w- C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l1-1-0.dll
2013-01-13 20:32:07 3584 ---ha-w- C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l2-1-0.dll
2013-01-13 20:31:48 4096 ---ha-w- C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-user32-l1-1-0.dll
2013-01-13 20:31:41 5632 ---ha-w- C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-ole32-l1-1-0.dll
2013-01-13 20:31:40 5632 ---ha-w- C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l2-1-0.dll
2013-01-13 20:31:40 3072 ---ha-w- C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-version-l1-1-0.dll
2013-01-13 20:31:40 3072 ---ha-w- C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-shell32-l1-1-0.dll
2013-01-13 20:31:00 1247744 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\DWrite.dll
2013-01-13 20:22:22 1988096 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\d3d10warp.dll
2013-01-13 20:20:31 293376 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\dxgi.dll
2013-01-13 20:09:00 249856 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\d3d10_1core.dll
2013-01-13 20:08:43 220160 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\d3d10core.dll
2013-01-13 20:08:35 1504768 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\d3d11.dll
2013-01-13 19:59:04 1643520 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\DWrite.dll
2013-01-13 19:58:28 1175552 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\FntCache.dll
2013-01-13 19:54:01 604160 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\d3d10level9.dll
2013-01-13 19:53:58 207872 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\WindowsCodecsExt.dll
2013-01-13 19:53:14 187392 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\UIAnimation.dll
2013-01-13 19:51:30 2565120 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\d3d10warp.dll
2013-01-13 19:49:17 363008 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\dxgi.dll
2013-01-13 19:48:47 161792 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\d3d10_1.dll
2013-01-13 19:46:25 1080832 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\d3d10.dll
2013-01-13 19:43:21 1230336 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\WindowsCodecs.dll
2013-01-13 19:38:39 333312 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\d3d10_1core.dll
2013-01-13 19:38:32 1887232 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\d3d11.dll
2013-01-13 19:38:21 296960 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\d3d10core.dll
2013-01-13 19:37:57 3419136 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\d2d1.dll
2013-01-13 19:25:04 245248 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\WindowsCodecsExt.dll
2013-01-13 19:24:33 648192 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\d3d10level9.dll
2013-01-13 19:24:30 221184 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\UIAnimation.dll
2013-01-13 19:20:42 194560 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\d3d10_1.dll
2013-01-13 19:20:04 1238528 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\d3d10.dll
2013-01-13 19:15:40 1424384 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\WindowsCodecs.dll
2013-01-13 19:10:36 3928064 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\d2d1.dll
2013-01-13 19:02:06 417792 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\WMPhoto.dll
2013-01-13 18:34:58 364544 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\XpsGdiConverter.dll
2013-01-13 18:32:43 465920 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\WMPhoto.dll
2013-01-13 18:09:52 522752 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\XpsGdiConverter.dll
2013-01-13 17:26:42 1158144 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\XpsPrint.dll
2013-01-13 17:05:09 1682432 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\XpsPrint.dll
.
============= FINISH: 23:55:08.48 ===============

*DDS Log 2:*

.
UNLESS SPECIFICALLY INSTRUCTED, DO NOT POST THIS LOG.
IF REQUESTED, ZIP IT UP & ATTACH IT
.
DDS (Ver_2012-11-20.01)
.
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume1
Install Date: 17/10/2012 10:48:32 PM
System Uptime: 09/04/2013 11:50:51 PM (0 hours ago)
.
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard | | 1842
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3210M CPU @ 2.50GHz | U3E1 | 2501/100mhz
.
==== Disk Partitions =========================
.
C: is FIXED (NTFS) - 676 GiB total, 511.223 GiB free.
D: is FIXED (NTFS) - 22 GiB total, 2.346 GiB free.
E: is CDROM (UDF)
F: is CDROM ()
.
==== Disabled Device Manager Items =============
.
==== System Restore Points ===================
.
RP105: 08/03/2013 4:38:07 PM - Windows Update
RP106: 13/03/2013 6:38:35 PM - Windows Update
RP107: 13/03/2013 9:43:42 PM - Windows Update
RP108: 16/03/2013 10:15:59 PM - Windows Update
RP109: 17/03/2013 10:35:49 AM - Windows Update
RP110: 21/03/2013 2:09:57 PM - Windows Update
RP111: 26/03/2013 10:32:19 PM - Windows Update
RP112: 02/04/2013 9:07:42 PM - Windows Update
RP113: 09/04/2013 1:14:13 PM - Windows Update
.
==== Installed Programs ======================
.
7-Zip 9.20
7-Zip 9.20 (x64 edition)
Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 11 Plugin
Adobe Reader X (10.1.6) MUI
Adobe Shockwave Player 11.6
AMD Catalyst Install Manager
Apple Application Support
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
µTorrent
Bejeweled 3
Bing Bar
Black & White® 2
Blackhawk Striker 2
Bonjour
Casino Tycoon
Catalyst Control Center InstallProxy
CCleaner
Chuzzle Deluxe
Cradle of Rome 2
CyberLink YouCam
D3DX10
DAEMON Tools Lite
Dora's World Adventure
EA Download Manager
EA SPORTS Game Face Browser Plugin 1.8.0.0
ESU for Microsoft Windows 7 SP1
Evernote v. 4.5.2
Farm Frenzy
Farmscapes
FATE
FileMenu Tools
Final Drive Fury
Galerie de photos Windows Live
Google Chrome
Google Update Helper
Happy Cloud Client
Hoyle Card Games
HP 3D DriveGuard
HP Auto
HP Client Services
HP CoolSense
HP Customer Experience Enhancements
HP Documentation
HP Games
HP Launch Box
HP On Screen Display
HP Power Manager
HP Product Detection
HP Quick Launch
HP Recovery Manager
HP Security Assistant
HP Setup
HP Setup Manager
HP Software Framework
IDT Audio
Intel PROSet Wireless
Intel(R) Control Center
Intel(R) Management Engine Components
Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless for Bluetooth(R) + High Speed
Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Software for Bluetooth(R) Technology
Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology
Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver
Intel(R) WiDi
Intel(R) Wireless Display
Intel(R) Wireless Music device driver
Intel® PROSet/Wireless WiFi Software
Intel® Trusted Connect Service Client
iTunes
Java 7 Update 15
Java Auto Updater
Jewel Match 3
Jewel Quest Mysteries: The Seventh Gate Collector's Edition
John Deere Drive Green
Junk Mail filter update
Kaspersky Internet Security 2010
Letters from Nowhere 2
Luxor HD
Mah Jong Medley
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended
Microsoft Application Error Reporting
Microsoft Office 2010
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft SkyDrive
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.6161
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x64 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
Microsoft WSE 3.0 Runtime
Minecraft Cracked
MotioninJoy DS3 driver version 0.6.0004
Movie Maker
Mozilla Firefox 19.0.2 (x86 en-US)
Mozilla Maintenance Service
MSVCRT
MSVCRT_amd64
MSVCRT110
MSVCRT110_amd64
New Star Soccer 3
New Star Soccer 5 v1.12
opensource
PCSX2 - Playstation 2 Emulator
Penguins!
Photo Common
Photo Gallery
PhotoScape
Plants vs. Zombies - Game of the Year
PlayReady PC Runtime x86
Poker Superstars III
Polar Bowler
Polar Golfer
PX Profile Update
Realtek Ethernet Controller Driver
Realtek PCIE Card Reader
RollerCoaster Tycoon 3: Platinum
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2604121)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656351)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656368v2)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656405)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2686827)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2729449)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2736428)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2737019)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2742595)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2789642)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2487367)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2656351)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2736428)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2742595)
Skype Click to Call
Skype 6.1
Spotflux
swMSM
Synaptics Pointing Device Driver
The Sims 3
The Sims 3 Ambitions
The Sims 3 Fast Lane Stuff
The Sims 3 Generations
The Sims 3 High-End Loft Stuff
The Sims 3 Late Night
The Sims 3 Outdoor Living Stuff
The Sims 3 World Adventures
The Treasures of Mystery Island: The Ghost Ship
Torchlight
Unity Web Player
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2468871)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2533523)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2600217)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2468871)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2533523)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2600217)
Update Installer for WildTangent Games App
Virtual Villagers 4 - The Tree of Life
VLC media player 2.0.5
WildTangent Games App (HP Games)
Windows Live
Windows Live Communications Platform
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Family Safety
Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant
Windows Live Installer
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live MIME IFilter
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live PIMT Platform
Windows Live SOXE
Windows Live SOXE Definitions
Windows Live UX Platform
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer Resources
Zeus and Poseidon
Zuma's Revenge
.
==== Event Viewer Messages From Past Week ========
.
09/04/2013 11:52:25 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 30000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
09/04/2013 11:52:25 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7024] - The Windows Search service terminated with service-specific error %%-1073473535.
09/04/2013 1:02:52 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The Kaspersky Internet Security service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 0 milliseconds: Restart the service.
08/04/2013 6:19:02 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Zero Configuration Service service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).
08/04/2013 6:17:36 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting [1001] - The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x000000d1 (0x0000000000000028, 0x0000000000000002, 0x0000000000000000, 0xfffff88001e106fd). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 040813-18470-01.
.
==== End Of File ===========================

*ADWcleaner Log:*

# AdwCleaner v2.200 - Logfile created 04/09/2013 at 23:49:58
# Updated 02/04/2013 by Xplode
# Operating system : Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (64 bits)
# User : Nibras - NIBRAS-HP
# Boot Mode : Normal
# Running from : C:\Users\Nibras\Downloads\AdwCleaner.exe
# Option [Delete]

***** [Services] *****

***** [Files / Folders] *****

Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\TornTV.com
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\Yontoo
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Nibras\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\5tzlnnqz.default\jetpack

***** [Registry] *****

Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\1ClickDownload
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{FD72061E-9FDE-484D-A58A-0BAB4151CAD8}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{FD72061E-9FDE-484D-A58A-0BAB4151CAD8}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{CFDAFE39-20CE-451D-BD45-A37452F39CF0}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\YontooIEClient.DLL
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{D372567D-67C1-4B29-B3F0-159B52B3E967}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\YontooIEClient.Api
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\YontooIEClient.Api.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\YontooIEClient.Layers
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\YontooIEClient.Layers.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\blekko_1311013_RASAPI32
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\blekko_1311013_RASMANCS
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{DF7770F7-832F-4BDF-B144-100EDDD0C3AE}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{10DE7085-6A1E-4D41-A7BF-9AF93E351401}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{7E84186E-B5DE-4226-8A66-6E49C6B511B4}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{80922EE0-8A76-46AE-95D5-BD3C3FE0708D}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{99066096-8989-4612-841F-621A01D54AD7}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{DF7770F7-832F-4BDF-B144-100EDDD0C3AE}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{FD72061E-9FDE-484D-A58A-0BAB4151CAD8}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{FE9271F2-6EFD-44B0-A826-84C829536E93}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\Interface\{10DE7085-6A1E-4D41-A7BF-9AF93E351401}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\Interface\{1AD27395-1659-4DFF-A319-2CFA243861A5}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Google\Chrome\Extensions\jbpkiefagocgkmemidfngdkamloieekf
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Google\Chrome\Extensions\niapdbllcanepiiimjjndipklodoedlc
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{FD72061E-9FDE-484D-A58A-0BAB4151CAD8}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{10DE7085-6A1E-4D41-A7BF-9AF93E351401}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{1AD27395-1659-4DFF-A319-2CFA243861A5}

***** [Internet Browsers] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v10.0.9200.16521

[OK] Registry is clean.

-\\ Mozilla Firefox v19.0.2 (en-US)

File : C:\Users\Nibras\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\5tzlnnqz.default\prefs.js

C:\Users\Nibras\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\5tzlnnqz.default\user.js ... Deleted !

Deleted : user_pref("extentions.y2layers.defaultEnableAppsList", "twittube,buzzdock,YontooNewOffers");
Deleted : user_pref("extentions.y2layers.installId", "6e9ca7f4-2a2e-4cce-b39f-20017f8bd37c");

-\\ Google Chrome v26.0.1410.43

File : C:\Users\Nibras\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Preferences

[OK] File is clean.

*************************

AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [323 octets] - [20/02/2013 21:34:28]
AdwCleaner[S2].txt - [4519 octets] - [20/02/2013 21:34:44]
AdwCleaner[S3].txt - [3777 octets] - [09/04/2013 23:49:58]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner[S3].txt - [3837 octets] ##########

*RogueKiller Log:*

RogueKiller V8.5.4 _x64_ [Mar 18 2013] by Tigzy
mail : tigzyRK<at>gmail<dot>com
Feedback : http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/files/file/413-roguekiller/
Website : http://tigzy.geekstogo.com/roguekiller.php
Blog : http://tigzyrk.blogspot.com/

Operating System : Windows 7 (6.1.7601 Service Pack 1) 64 bits version
Started in : Normal mode
User : Nibras [Admin rights]
Mode : Scan -- Date : 04/09/2013 23:58:50
| ARK || FAK || MBR |

¤¤¤ Bad processes : 0 ¤¤¤

¤¤¤ Registry Entries : 5 ¤¤¤
[HJPOL] HKCU\[...]\System : disableregistrytools (0) -> FOUND
[HJPOL] HKLM\[...]\System : DisableRegistryTools (0) -> FOUND
[HJPOL] HKLM\[...]\Wow6432Node\System : DisableRegistryTools (0) -> FOUND
[HJ DESK] HKLM\[...]\NewStartPanel : {59031a47-3f72-44a7-89c5-5595fe6b30ee} (1) -> FOUND
[HJ DESK] HKLM\[...]\NewStartPanel : {20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D} (1) -> FOUND

¤¤¤ Particular Files / Folders: ¤¤¤

¤¤¤ Driver : [NOT LOADED] ¤¤¤

¤¤¤ HOSTS File: ¤¤¤
--> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts

127.0.0.1 localhost

¤¤¤ MBR Check: ¤¤¤

+++++ PhysicalDrive0: ATA TOSHIBA MK7575GS SCSI Disk Device +++++
--- User ---
[MBR] 7a988217f89f06628b0f82e9da1c63fd
[BSP] 16101a87c0d99968634c8865dc8bd54f : Windows 7/8 MBR Code
Partition table:
0 - [ACTIVE] NTFS (0x07) [VISIBLE] Offset (sectors): 2048 | Size: 199 Mo
1 - [XXXXXX] NTFS (0x07) [VISIBLE] Offset (sectors): 409600 | Size: 692515 Mo
2 - [XXXXXX] NTFS (0x07) [VISIBLE] Offset (sectors): 1418680320 | Size: 22586 Mo
3 - [XXXXXX] FAT32-LBA (0x0c) [VISIBLE] Offset (sectors): 1464936448 | Size: 102 Mo
User = LL1 ... OK!
User = LL2 ... OK!

Finished : << RKreport[1]_S_04092013_02d2358.txt >>
RKreport[1]_S_04092013_02d2358.txt


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

It is important that IE is working as Windows Update uses it to keep your system up to date. I have come across a similar problem with IE 10, can you tell me if it was working before you updated it from IE 9?

ADWCleaner has removed a bunch of Adware and RogueKiller has found a couple of items that should be dealt with. I should add that there is nothing malicious in the logs.

Please run ADWCleaner again and post the log so we can be sure everything removed has gone for good.

Please also run RogueKiller again and follow this:


Quit all running programs.
Start RogueKiller.exe by double clicking on the icon.
Wait until Prescan has finished.
Ensure all boxes are ticked under "Report" tab.
Click on Scan.
Click on Delete when complete.
Click on Report when the Deletion completes. Copy/paste the contents of the report into your next reply.
Please also follow the previous instructions to run the Driver Verifier and post the minidump


----------



## nibras23 (Nov 17, 2012)

*ADWcleaner Log:*

# AdwCleaner v2.200 - Logfile created 04/11/2013 at 16:14:29
# Updated 02/04/2013 by Xplode
# Operating system : Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (64 bits)
# User : Nibras - NIBRAS-HP
# Boot Mode : Normal
# Running from : C:\Users\Nibras\Downloads\AdwCleaner.exe
# Option [Delete]

***** [Services] *****

***** [Files / Folders] *****

***** [Registry] *****

***** [Internet Browsers] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v10.0.9200.16537

[OK] Registry is clean.

-\\ Mozilla Firefox v19.0.2 (en-US)

File : C:\Users\Nibras\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\5tzlnnqz.default\prefs.js

[OK] File is clean.

-\\ Google Chrome v26.0.1410.64

File : C:\Users\Nibras\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Preferences

[OK] File is clean.

*************************

AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [323 octets] - [20/02/2013 21:34:28]
AdwCleaner[S2].txt - [4519 octets] - [20/02/2013 21:34:44]
AdwCleaner[S3].txt - [3902 octets] - [09/04/2013 23:49:58]
AdwCleaner[S4].txt - [997 octets] - [11/04/2013 16:14:29]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner[S4].txt - [1056 octets] ##########

*RogueKiller Log:*

RogueKiller V8.5.4 _x64_ [Mar 18 2013] by Tigzy
mail : tigzyRK<at>gmail<dot>com
Feedback : http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/files/file/413-roguekiller/
Website : http://tigzy.geekstogo.com/roguekiller.php
Blog : http://tigzyrk.blogspot.com/

Operating System : Windows 7 (6.1.7601 Service Pack 1) 64 bits version
Started in : Normal mode
User : Nibras [Admin rights]
Mode : Remove -- Date : 04/11/2013 16:23:46
| ARK || FAK || MBR |

¤¤¤ Bad processes : 0 ¤¤¤

¤¤¤ Registry Entries : 4 ¤¤¤
[HJPOL] HKCU\[...]\System : disableregistrytools (0) -> DELETED
[HJPOL] HKLM\[...]\System : DisableRegistryTools (0) -> DELETED
[HJ DESK] HKLM\[...]\NewStartPanel : {59031a47-3f72-44a7-89c5-5595fe6b30ee} (1) -> REPLACED (0)
[HJ DESK] HKLM\[...]\NewStartPanel : {20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D} (1) -> REPLACED (0)

¤¤¤ Particular Files / Folders: ¤¤¤

¤¤¤ Driver : [NOT LOADED] ¤¤¤

¤¤¤ HOSTS File: ¤¤¤
--> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts

127.0.0.1 localhost

¤¤¤ MBR Check: ¤¤¤

+++++ PhysicalDrive0: ATA TOSHIBA MK7575GS SCSI Disk Device +++++
--- User ---
[MBR] 7a988217f89f06628b0f82e9da1c63fd
[BSP] 16101a87c0d99968634c8865dc8bd54f : Windows 7/8 MBR Code
Partition table:
0 - [ACTIVE] NTFS (0x07) [VISIBLE] Offset (sectors): 2048 | Size: 199 Mo
1 - [XXXXXX] NTFS (0x07) [VISIBLE] Offset (sectors): 409600 | Size: 692515 Mo
2 - [XXXXXX] NTFS (0x07) [VISIBLE] Offset (sectors): 1418680320 | Size: 22586 Mo
3 - [XXXXXX] FAT32-LBA (0x0c) [VISIBLE] Offset (sectors): 1464936448 | Size: 102 Mo
User = LL1 ... OK!
User = LL2 ... OK!

Finished : << RKreport[3]_D_04112013_02d1623.txt >>
RKreport[1]_S_04092013_02d2358.txt ; RKreport[2]_S_04112013_02d1622.txt ; RKreport[3]_D_04112013_02d1623.txt

And about the IE issue, no, as I've stated, I don't really use IE, so I'm sorry but I don't know if the previous version was working. And I didn't update it manually, so I can't really tell, maybe it got updated with my Windows updates..


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Follow this guide to uninstall !E 10 and then see if IE 9 will work correctly. How to uninsall IE10 from Windows 7

Please also complete my last instruction in my previous post.


----------



## nibras23 (Nov 17, 2012)

I did that, except I didn't create a system recovery point on an external disk.
Now when I tried booting my system after doing all that with the driver verifier, I got a message which said something like this:
"An error has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.

Technical Information:

***STOP: 0x0000007E (0xFFFFFFFFC0000005, 0xFFFFF800037415AA, 0xFFFFF880009A9038, 0xFFFFF880009A8890)"

It also said a bunch of other things, but they were all suggestions as to what MAY be the problem. It did not specifically mention any driver whatsoever.
I haven't tried to boot my laptop from Safe Mode yet.
What should I do?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

This is getting a bit disjointed. Have you uninstalled IE10 as asked and tried IE9 to see if it works?

This will be the third time of asking, please go back to post 2 and follow the instructions to post the minidump files. I can then analyze the files which may give me a clue or two as to the cause.

The crash your system just had was not caused by the Driver checking that the Verifier does so it is most likely that the problem is not a driver but is hardware related.

Once you have posted the minidumps and I have had a chance to examine them we can move on.

In your next post please tell me if IE9 works and attach the minidumps.
============================================

Please explain what you mean by this:

I did that, except I didn't create a system recovery point on an external disk.


----------



## nibras23 (Nov 17, 2012)

Okay, let me attempt to explain clearly the situation at hand.
The reason I made this thread, was because I experienced a crash, as I'm sure you're aware. But after that one time, my computer did not crash any more. But I wanted to ensure that there were no problems with it, which is why I went on with the driver verification.
You asked me to create a system restore point. I did not do this. Instead I went on with the driver verification directly. I followed your instructions, and disabled auto restart. Then I went to the driver verification, followed the instructions given, selected 'Automatically select all drivers installed on this system', pressed Finish, and restarted my computer. But here is when the problem arised. My computer did not boot. Instead, after showing the Windows logo, it showed the error message I wrote out in my last post. I reebooted it again, and it gave me the option to do something like a system error fix, or restart normally. I chose the system error fix. It showed a dialogue box which said it was analyzing and fixing system errors. Then my computer restarted, but the same blue screen appeared again, displaying the same error message I posted on my last post. My next reeboot, I chose start Windows normally, but again it showed the same error message. Hence, I can't follow your instructions to uninstall IE 10, or to paste the mini dump files, because my computer won't boot.
I hope this clarifies the troubles I am facing now.
What should I do?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, now I understand what is going on.

First thing to do is to switch off the Driver Verifier by following the instructions in the last paragraph of the Driver Verifier instructions in post 2 using the Windows 7 Install or Recovery disc.


----------



## nibras23 (Nov 17, 2012)

Okay I managed to use startup restore to open command prompt and type in Verifier /reset. But upon pressing Enter, it said No settings were changed, or something similar. But eventually, I managed to use system restore to restore my settings. Upon completion, it displayed a message which read something like "System Restore did not complete successfully. Your computer's system files and settings were not changed.

Details:
An unspecified error occurred during System Restore: (0x8000ffff)"

It asked me to try and perform the restore again, using an older restore point. I was going to do that, but upon advancing, my system rebooted automatically, and my computer turned on normally. Then it showed a message saying that the System Restore was successful. So I was a bit confused because of the direct contradiction of the two messages. But Now my computer's booting fine, so I'm guessing the restore was indeed successful.

Now with my current problem. You said the first crash, which had something to do with netsys, was a result of some network driver or something not functioning properly. I think I'm beginning to notice the effects of that, because often, my browsers don't function properly. They don't load webpages. My last boot, I was facing this problem. When I went to fix network errors, the troubleshooter said something like "It seems you are having trouble accessing some web pages", and upon further attempts at troubleshooting, it said it was unable to fix my problem. Now upon rebooting, I've been able to access the internet, and hence write this post. The unusual thing is, I had some downloads paused previously, but even my last boot, when I was unable to open webpages, my downloads were still progressing, indicating that I was indeed connected to the internet. So I am quite confused about what's wrong.

Should I install IE 9 as you've stated? Should I paste the mini dump files? What should be my next step? And thanks for guiding me this far, you've been by far one of the most helpful assistants I've ever had here, and definitely the quickest responder.
P.S - I'm using Mozilla Firefox, and the webpage loading issue I just mentioned affected this browser too. The difference between IE and my other browsers (Firefox and Chrome) is that the others work sometimes, and IE doesn't work at all. It displays a completely white page, as I've stated earlier.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, sounds like there is some instability in the system. please post the minidumps following my instructions given earlier so I can see what may have caused them. We will leave Internet Explorer as it is for the moment. Please don't make any other changes to the system and just do as I ask to try and figure out what is going on in your PC.

Also, as you have done a restore it has most probably put back what ADWCleaner and RogueKiller removed so please run the scans again following the original instructions and post the logs.

I would also like you to run a Disk Check following these instructions.

*Disk Check*


Click on *Start* then type *cmd* in the search box. A menu will pop up with *cmd* at the top, *right click* on it and select *Run as Administrator*. Another box will open, at the prompt type *chkdsk /r* and hit *Enter*._ *Note:* you must include a space between the *k* and the */*_
You will then see the following message:
*chkdsk* cannot run because the volume is in use by another process. Would you like to schedule this volume to be checked the next time the system restarts?* (Y/N)*
Type *Y* for yes, and hit *Enter*. Then reboot the computer.
*chkdsk* will start when Windows begins loading again. Let all 5 phases run and don't use or turn off the computer. (_The *chkdsk* process may take an hour or more to finish, if it appears to freeze this is normal so *do not* interrupt it. On drives above 500GB it can take several hours._)
When the Disk Check is done, it will finish loading Windows.

Then follow this guide to find the *chkdsk* log. *NOTE:* You need to do the search for *wininit* not *chkdsk*.
Windows 7 Disk Check log

Once the log is in view then click on* Copy* in the right hand pane and select *"Copy details as text".*
You can then *right click* on the message box on this forum and select *Paste* and the log will appear, add any further information asked for and then click on *Submit/Post Quick Reply* and your done.


----------



## nibras23 (Nov 17, 2012)

im having serious issues now...
i ran roguekiller again as instructed. then i ran adwcleaner. i restarted when the prompt came up. but after the reeboot, my keyboard stopped working. and the adwcleaner log did not come up. i reebooted again, but my keyboard still isn't responding. i went to control panel, opened my keyboard settings and found that no keyboard was listed. how did this happen?
and my minidump folder is empty...
what should i do? im using the onscreen keyboard to type this...


----------



## nibras23 (Nov 17, 2012)

Okay I managed to resolve that issue. I did a quick web search, and a lot of people suggested turning the laptop off, taking out the battery, holding the power button for a while, then putting the battery back in and restarting the system. That seemed to work for me. But what could have caused that issue?
And as I mentioned, my Minidump folder is empty for some reason. But here are the latest logs though. And I'll be running the disk check soon, and posting the log to you.

*ADWcleaner Log:*

# AdwCleaner v2.200 - Logfile created 04/13/2013 at 18:14:22
# Updated 02/04/2013 by Xplode
# Operating system : Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (64 bits)
# User : Nibras - NIBRAS-HP
# Boot Mode : Normal
# Running from : C:\Users\Nibras\Downloads\AdwCleaner.exe
# Option [Delete]

***** [Services] *****

***** [Files / Folders] *****

***** [Registry] *****

***** [Internet Browsers] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v10.0.9200.16537

[OK] Registry is clean.

-\\ Mozilla Firefox v19.0.2 (en-US)

File : C:\Users\Nibras\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\5tzlnnqz.default\prefs.js

[OK] File is clean.

-\\ Google Chrome v26.0.1410.64

File : C:\Users\Nibras\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Preferences

[OK] File is clean.

*************************

AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [323 octets] - [20/02/2013 21:34:28]
AdwCleaner[S2].txt - [4519 octets] - [20/02/2013 21:34:44]
AdwCleaner[S3].txt - [3902 octets] - [09/04/2013 23:49:58]
AdwCleaner[S5].txt - [997 octets] - [13/04/2013 18:14:22]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner[S5].txt - [1056 octets] ##########

*RogueKiller Log:*

RogueKiller V8.5.4 _x64_ [Mar 18 2013] by Tigzy
mail : tigzyRK<at>gmail<dot>com
Feedback : http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/files/file/413-roguekiller/
Website : http://tigzy.geekstogo.com/roguekiller.php
Blog : http://tigzyrk.blogspot.com/

Operating System : Windows 7 (6.1.7601 Service Pack 1) 64 bits version
Started in : Normal mode
User : Nibras [Admin rights]
Mode : Remove -- Date : 04/13/2013 17:50:01
| ARK || FAK || MBR |

¤¤¤ Bad processes : 0 ¤¤¤

¤¤¤ Registry Entries : 4 ¤¤¤
[HJPOL] HKCU\[...]\System : disableregistrytools (0) -> DELETED
[HJPOL] HKLM\[...]\System : DisableRegistryTools (0) -> DELETED
[HJ DESK] HKLM\[...]\NewStartPanel : {59031a47-3f72-44a7-89c5-5595fe6b30ee} (1) -> REPLACED (0)
[HJ DESK] HKLM\[...]\NewStartPanel : {20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D} (1) -> REPLACED (0)

¤¤¤ Particular Files / Folders: ¤¤¤

¤¤¤ Driver : [NOT LOADED] ¤¤¤

¤¤¤ HOSTS File: ¤¤¤
--> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts

127.0.0.1 localhost

¤¤¤ MBR Check: ¤¤¤

+++++ PhysicalDrive0: ATA TOSHIBA MK7575GS SCSI Disk Device +++++
--- User ---
[MBR] 7a988217f89f06628b0f82e9da1c63fd
[BSP] 16101a87c0d99968634c8865dc8bd54f : Windows 7/8 MBR Code
Partition table:
0 - [ACTIVE] NTFS (0x07) [VISIBLE] Offset (sectors): 2048 | Size: 199 Mo
1 - [XXXXXX] NTFS (0x07) [VISIBLE] Offset (sectors): 409600 | Size: 692515 Mo
2 - [XXXXXX] NTFS (0x07) [VISIBLE] Offset (sectors): 1418680320 | Size: 22586 Mo
3 - [XXXXXX] FAT32-LBA (0x0c) [VISIBLE] Offset (sectors): 1464936448 | Size: 102 Mo
User = LL1 ... OK!
User = LL2 ... OK!

Finished : << RKreport[5]_D_04132013_02d1750.txt >>
RKreport[1]_S_04092013_02d2358.txt ; RKreport[2]_S_04112013_02d1622.txt ; RKreport[3]_D_04112013_02d1623.txt ; RKreport[4]_S_04132013_02d1748.txt ; RKreport[5]_D_04132013_02d1750.txt


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, the above logs are clean.

Please now uninstall IE10 following the instructions I gave earlier. This will revert back to IE9 without you having to install it. When complete see if IE9 is working.

There has been an alert about a recent Windows Update that is causing problems on some systems.

Click on Start, Control Panel, Programs & Features. Click on View Installed Updates in the left hand pane.
Then type KB2823324 into the search box (top right hand corner) and wait to see if it lists it.

If it finds the update click on it to highlight it and then click on Uninstall.
Select Reboot when prompted.

We will see how the system is after the above has been done and then take further appropriate action if required.


----------



## nibras23 (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm really sorry for the late reply.
I uninstalled IE10, and the version it reverted to seems to be working fine now.
I also realised something: I use a bit torrent client called uTorrent. Whenever that is on, my internet behaves strangely and my browsers don't load pages and what not. Closing the program seems to make everything fine.
And I searched for that Windows Update you mentioned, but I could not find it.
Is there anything else you would like me to do?
And once again, I'm really sorry for the late reply.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

I must have overlooked uTorrent in your list of installed programs as I usually recommend it is removed. Although the software is safe there is a high risk of infecting your system when you download pirated material from unknown sources. If the program is downloading files it will slow down your browser as it will be using most of your bandwidth so that is to be expected. The only solution is to not use it when you are using your browser.

If you are not experiencing any other problems, then we are done.


----------

